# Nikon SB-400: Best flash for around $100?



## anubis404 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the Nikon SB-400 the best flash for around $100, or is there something better I can get?


----------



## epp_b (Nov 12, 2008)

No, I think that's pretty much it, although I would spend the extra $75 for the SB-600, which is significantly more featured.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm only going to be using this for fill flash on portraits. The SB-600 looks a lot nicer, although I don't think I want to spend nearly double to get it.


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 12, 2008)

you can get used flashes for a cheaper than an sb-600.

last weekend i got a used sb-80dx that looks like it's never been used for $100, and i like it more than my sb-600's.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh wow, I just looked. I saw some used SB-80DXs on ebay for about $120. What makes them better than the SB-600s?


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 13, 2008)

well i'm not sure i'd go as far as saying sb-80dx's better, since the auto mode on it is a little flaky when use on camera(manual works fine), but i use it off camera and it's a decent amount more powerful than my 600's from what i can tell.

i'm not entirely sure it will work on a d70 though, since i've read somewhere that it doesn't. it could have just been referting to auto/ ttl though.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the SB600 because I can remotely trigger it using the commander mode.  No cords!


----------



## Parkerman (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.tristatecamera.com/looka...get=products&keywords=sb600&search_method=all


I haven't bought from there.. but I know a guy who has.. only place he has bought his flashes.


----------



## Kryg (Nov 13, 2008)

I use the SB-800 for shooting bar events and fashion shows it has the aux power input, remote triggering. you can pick it up for about 200, but if your just going to shoot a few portraits then a 400 or 600 would be sufficient


----------



## roadkill (Nov 13, 2008)

Kryg said:


> I use the SB-800 for shooting bar events and fashion shows it has the aux power input, remote triggering. you can pick it up for about 200, but if your just going to shoot a few portraits then a 400 or 600 would be sufficient



Where can you get an SB800 for $200?


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 13, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> Oh wow, I just looked. I saw some used SB-80DXs on ebay for about $120. What makes them better than the SB-600s?



They have a sync connector, if I am not mistaken, and they are slightly more powerful.  Now, having said that, these are likely very well used.  I am very comfy with my SB-600s and will likely add a couple more to my collection very soon.

The SB-600s are iTTL capable on my camera (and coming camera), as well as being able to do high-speed sync and CLS.  They may not have a sync connector, but that is not an issue for me on off camera flash, as I use a small hotshoe adapter on each of my lightstands.

Personally, I would rather invest $175 and get a brand new SB-600 with a warranty instead of spending $120 for a used unit off of ebay.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 13, 2008)

Eh. I would think anything over $100 should be spent on a lens instead of a flash. I'm looking for the best flash that will fill shadows on faces. Will the SB-400 or SB-80ex do that best?


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 13, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> Eh. I would think anything over $100 should be spent on a lens instead of a flash. I'm looking for the best flash that will fill shadows on faces. Will the SB-400 or SB-80ex do that best?



Don't worry... I won't tell the people who spend $10,000 on ProPhoto lighting equipment.  

BTW... hundred bucks for a lens?  That won't get you too far up the chain of quality either.  Lenses today are 4 digits for the "good ones".  The current top of the line battery powered strobe is the SB-900 at just around $500.

Depends on what you want to do... a cheap flash is just that... a cheap flash, just like a cheap lens is just that.  

Even one of the better bargains out there are the Vivitars and SunPacks that go between 80-150.  A hundred bucks for a strobe is nothing incredible in terms of an investment.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 13, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Don't worry... I won't tell the people who spend $10,000 on ProPhoto lighting equipment.
> 
> BTW... hundred bucks for a lens?  That won't get you too far up the chain of quality either.  Lenses today are 4 digits for the "good ones".  The current top of the line battery powered strobe is the SB-900 at just around $500.
> 
> ...



I meant I can put the hundred dollars toward a lens, not literally buy a lens with that $100. I'm fairly knowledgeable about camera bodies and lenses, however I know almost nothing about flashes. Its hard for me to envision how a flash that cost nearly twice as much could produce that much better pictures.

Care to educate me, if its not too much trouble?


----------



## osirus (Nov 13, 2008)

roadkill said:


> Where can you get an SB800 for $200?



ad also like to know that. lol
all i can find is $365-$400.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 14, 2008)

If you just want something for a little fill on portraits from time to time the SB-400 will be just ok I think, the main feature over the on-camera flash is you can bounce it, but not tilt it.. which is limiting. [if you're shooting portraits in vertical position, as you'd likely do, you could bounce the flash off a reflector i suppose... i believe the SB-400 is iTTL so it should set itself up pretty nicely most of the time]

I would say the SB-400 is probably most use indoors where you can bounce the light off a white ceiling.

If you do a lot of portraits i'd highly recommend investing a little extra and buying an SB-600. More power, faster recycle times, much much more functionality, bounce & tilt, zoom.. Get it off camera, on a stand, with a simple light modifier and you'll be over the moon with the results over what you would be getting with a SB-400 or the likes.

Don't be afraid to spend a little extra on flash.. they really are worth spending money on. It will change the way you shoot, a lot, and generally it's for the better, too.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 14, 2008)

If you don't want to cough up the dosh for a SB-600, then you're probably just as well off with a Vivatar or Sunpack that tilts and rotates, rather than the SB-400.

I have a 600 and an 800 and when I get a third it will be another 800.  I'd much rather have the extra power and not need it, than to need it and not have it.  But that's just me.  You mileage may vary.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 14, 2008)

roadkill said:


> Where can you get an SB800 for $200?


A new one?  Only place I know would be stolen ones... lol  If I could get SB-800s new for 200, even 250, I would purchase 4 of them right now.  They are $320 bucks and up everywhere.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 14, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> Care to educate me, if its not too much trouble?



I'd love to, but sincerely, for me t do that, I would have to write a book and that info is already available in other books, on the net, and some on this site all by far better photographers than I am.

Basically, in the most simple (and likely incomplete answer), small light = small area you can effectively light in close quarters.  More light = bigger more even and better controlled light.  In other even simpler words... the inverse square law of lighting.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 14, 2008)

osirus said:


> ad also like to know that. lol
> all i can find is $365-$400.



I got mine new from amazon for $279 US


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 14, 2008)

Will both the SB-400 and the SB-80EX work with i-TTL?


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 14, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> Will both the SB-400 and the SB-80EX work with i-TTL?



SB-80DX (no EX around as far as I know), is not iTTL compatible and has been out of production for many years.

The SB-400 is iTTL compatible but...
- its weak... the weakest flash Nikon makes, not much more powerful than the on camera flash.
- It doesn't rotate, therefore, when on camera, cannot even be used to bounce light.

- It doesn't have a sync connector nor a slave mode.

The 80DX is the better choice... *IF* you can find one in good condition.  These things are workhorses, and are treated as such (which means they are treated BRUTALLY in general).


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 14, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> SB-80DX (no EX around as far as I know), is not iTTL compatible and has been out of production for many years.
> 
> The SB-400 is iTTL compatible but...
> - its weak... the weakest flash Nikon makes, not much more powerful than the on camera flash.
> ...



But, with my very limited understanding of flashes, it does not sync with i-TTL, which means its not going to be great in auto mode which means its not the best flash for portraits. Does that mean I'm going to have to use it in (from what I've heard) frustrating manual mode?


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 15, 2008)

I suggest getting an older flash used (SB-80DX, SB-28 or 26) for around $100 and learning to use it in manual mode rather than getting an SB-400.

You will have a better flash aside from not being able to use iTTL but by forcing yourself to learn how to use it in manual mode it will open up more creative ways to use the flash for you.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think that's one of the cases I would rather pay the extra money for the SB-600 than use it in manual mode.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> But, with my very limited understanding of flashes, it does not sync with i-TTL, which means its not going to be great in auto mode which means its not the best flash for portraits. Does that mean I'm going to have to use it in (from what I've heard) frustrating manual mode?



"Auto mode being better... frustrating manual mode"... only to someone very new and inexperienced in photography and who doesn't understand the basics... perhaps.  The best portrait shots are done with the flash OFF camera.  The second best way is to bounce the on camera flash off of anything reflective.  The last and least effective way to light anything is to use on-axis lighting.  Given the choice, on camera flash is the worst kind of way to light anything.  It makes for consistently flat, boring images.

Off camera flash takes a little finesse to learn, a little dedication to lighting and understanding photography but the results are well worth it.

Even if all you want is on camera flash, If all you are interested in is making a few flatly lit snapshots of someone 10 feet or closer, get the SB-400.  If you want a flash that is iTTL compatible but cannot swivel or twist in any way, therefore cannot bounce light upwards or to the side, get the Sb-400.

Bouncing the flash off anything reflective is a well known easy way to get superior results easily... off camera or on.  The SB-400 cannot even do that.

IMHO, the SB-400 has one and only one purpose... to replace a busted built-in camera flash, and its a poor replacement at that, hardly worth the money.

We often "preach" here that rather than waste your money on something that will not help your photography, wait a little longer, save a little more and get something that will add to your photography in a meaningful manner.  This is what I am saying now.

The SB-400 is not a very good flash, however, if you care about your photography in any way, the SB-600 is the least expensive option that *will* add to your photography and has the ability to accommodate your current needs and grow with your future needs.

There is no way an on camera flash could give you any of these:

















If you enjoy portraiture, give yourself the best tools you can afford that will give you the best value for your buck.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 15, 2008)

After learning about the downfalls of the SB-400 and the SB-80DX, I think I may actually save up for an SB-600. One question though, is manual flash treated like manual exposure on camera? Once you get more familiar, do you always use manual flash (as most more experienced photographers and myself do) or do you stick with auto (like autofocus)? If manual flash will give you the same or usually better results than auto, and its fairly easy to learn, then I may go for the 80DX. However if auto flash is like AF, something very accurate that everyone uses, then I will most likely bite the bullet, save up some, and go for the SB-600.

The problem is, I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to flashes, and therefore I don't know what to buy. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on the situation.  There is no one fixed answer that will serve every condition.

There are times that I use on camera flash... sometimes, even straight on.  75% of the time I use off camera strobe or strobes, and the settings change not only from setup to setup, but from picture to picture.  Different settings give you different results.  It comes down to conditions and what you as a photographer want as creative results.

www.strobist.com is a great place to start reading.  Start with lighting 101 and 102.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 15, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Even if all you want is on camera flash, If all you are interested in is making a few flatly lit snapshots of someone 10 feet or closer, get the SB-400.  If you want a flash that is iTTL compatible but cannot swivel or twist in any way, therefore cannot bounce light upwards or to the side, get the Sb-400.
> 
> Bouncing the flash off anything reflective is a well known easy way to get superior results easily... off camera or on.  The SB-400 cannot even do that.
> 
> IMHO, the SB-400 has one and only one purpose... to replace a busted built-in camera flash, and its a poor replacement at that, hardly worth the money.



eh?

do your homework..... the SB400 bounces....


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> eh?
> 
> do your homework..... the SB400 bounces....



I did.  *No sideways tilt*.  PORTRAITS are taken 99% of the time with the camera tilted 90 degrees (hence why this is called *portrait orientation*).  How can you tilt the flash up to the ceiling then?

You cannot.


----------



## Kryg (Nov 15, 2008)

I did a google shop search and Amazon had a deal to get it from B&H for 300 then I went to B&H and found it as a import for like 280.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

SB-600s??  They go for like $172!  I think you were looking at the SB-800.


----------



## Joves (Nov 15, 2008)

I would save for the SB600 over the 400. When I bought my 600 I tired the 400 at the shop and, it was weak against the 600. Im in the school of if the prices are close enough then I get the better of the two.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Nov 15, 2008)

Kryg said:


> I use the SB-800 for shooting bar events and fashion shows it has the aux power input, remote triggering. you can pick it up for about 200, but if your just going to shoot a few portraits then a 400 or 600 would be sufficient





roadkill said:


> Where can you get an SB800 for $200?





Kryg said:


> I did a google shop search and Amazon had a deal to get it from B&H for 300 then I went to B&H and found it as a import for like 280.





JerryPH said:


> SB-600s??  They go for like $172!  I think you were looking at the SB-800.



Make sense now, Jerry?


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

It did not make sense, because at BHPhoto, the 800s were never under 320, even the import ones (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/300467-GREY/Nikon_4801_SB_800_Speedlight.html), which have not been in stock for a while now... I know, as I have been watching them closely. 

The reason I know, is that I've been shopping around a LOT the last 2 months and recently sent an email to BH and gave them a chance to give me a deal for a single sale on over $6000Cdn (Nikon D700, 2 Nikkor lenses, *multiple SB-800s*, grip, multiple EN-EL4a batteries, chargers, battery adapter and on and on and on... they lowered the prices about $1-2 dollars *A PIECE* on everything except the camera which they did not drop a penny on... and which I am able to pickup for over $200 less at their competitors, and they KNEW this, as I told them exactly what the competition quoted me!)... so they lost out on that deal.  

On top of that, the competition offered me (after hearing that BH could not price match)... a drop of $20 on shipping costs and upping the shipping method from 5-7 day shipping to overnight shipping.

I now know 100% where I will be getting my D700 from and it may come sooner than February.


----------



## Kryg (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are some web site that currently have the best price for the SB-800
http://www.topchoicedigital.com/viewproduct.aspx?id=9829406&l=Froogle
http://www.priceguidenetwork.com/nikon-inc-sb-800-af-speedlight-4801-4801.html
http://www.newworldvideodirect.com/productdetail.asp?productid=2075&refid=froogle


----------



## frXnz kafka (Nov 15, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> It did not make sense, because at BHPhoto, the 800s were never under 320, even the import ones (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/300467-GREY/Nikon_4801_SB_800_Speedlight.html), which have not been in stock for a while now... I know, as I have been watching them closely.


I know you like Strobist, so I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to link to it: http://strobist.blogspot.com/2008/09/act-fast-best-buy-liquidating-nikon-sb.html



Kryg said:


> Here are some web site that currently have the best price for the SB-800
> http://www.topchoicedigital.com/viewproduct.aspx?id=9829406&l=Froogle
> http://www.priceguidenetwork.com/nikon-inc-sb-800-af-speedlight-4801-4801.html
> http://www.newworldvideodirect.com/productdetail.asp?productid=2075&refid=froogle


Those are all scam sites.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

frXnz kafka said:


> I know you like Strobist, so I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to link to it: http://strobist.blogspot.com/2008/09/act-fast-best-buy-liquidating-nikon-sb.html



BestBuy and Future Shop are a client of mine, so I have "contacts" inside.  The real story is that 15 stores in the USA received an erroneous memo to liquidate the SB-800s because the SB-900 was coming out fast and taking over at a lower price and higher performance.

In the space of 1 week:
- Exactly 128 SB-800s were liquidated in Canada within 2 business days, some higher amount in the USA over the same time.
- SB-900 came out at a price of $599US at the time but neither FS nor BB stock it anywhere, and it is not listed on their websites.  (BB and FS are the same company!)
- SB-600s are listing for $251US at BB and $270Cdn at FS Canada
- one guy was fired for sending off bogus memos without verifying prices.

So that's the inside scoop.     some guys just got lucky.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Nov 15, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> So that's the inside scoop.     some guys just got lucky.


Point is, you said _never_. So, gotcha.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 15, 2008)

For the $100 price mentioned in the original post, the SB-400 and the rest of the Nikon SB ??? series is being well covered.

For another flash in that same price range, either on camera or off camera, what do you guys think about the Vivitar 285HV ????


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think third party flashes will work with i-TTL, will they?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 15, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> I don't think third party flashes will work with i-TTL, will they?


 
Not sure, but the original post in this thread didn't mention i-TTL, and I was just answering the question that was asked...

Right now, the Wal-Mart website shows the Nikon SB-600 as being available for $184.84


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 15, 2008)

From what I hear, the SB-600 is the best bang for the buck. I guess that's what I'm going to have to get.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 16, 2008)

frXnz kafka said:


> Point is, you said _never_. So, gotcha.


  Yes my friend, you got me. :mrgreen:


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 16, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> Right now, the Wal-Mart website shows the Nikon SB-600 as being available for $184.84



Amazon has them for $12 less.


----------



## Kryg (Nov 16, 2008)

Well Jerry I'll see if I can find my invoice for you


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 16, 2008)

Kryg said:


> Well Jerry I'll see if I can find my invoice for you



Why, were you one of the lucky ones?  

Show me a place *today* where I can purchase a SB-800 at sub $300 prices and are a *proven reliable source*.  I'm looking for anywhere from 2-4 more to add to my setup.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 16, 2008)

What about [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-EF-500-Super-Omni-Bounce-Rechargeable/dp/B000OFJ5DO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1226886990&sr=1-5]this[/ame] flash? It says it works with i-TTL. Is it better, worse, or the same than the SB-600?


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's good to save for an SB600.  I got lucky when I bought mine.  My friend upgraded to an SB800, after only have her SB600 for a month, sold me that, a softbox and umbrella for $125.

Now...for the SB600...I am NO lighting expert AT ALL.  I am very new to the whole "off camera flash" thing.  What I dislike about the SB600 is the fact that, in remote mode, the pop-up is commander, which means it fires.  If taking pictures up close of your subject, you'll want to do something to soften/bounce that pop-up because you'll get flash eye if you don't.
You can get one of these.

I use my SB600 on camera right now.  It's much easier for me (after trying both, I've realized this), and does what I need it to for now.  If I were to take actual portraits of people, oh yes, using it off camera would be very important.
Now this may not be the best example of a great picture, but I used my SB600 on my camera for this, and bounced it off the ceiling.  I don't think it looks flat at all.





I could be wrong, though.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 17, 2008)

Depending on the camera, you can set the settings for the on camera flash to not contribute to the scene by setting it to "--".  Of course you can also set it to work as a front fill flash or full additional flash (with lower power, of course), as well.


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 17, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Depending on the camera, you can set the settings for the on camera flash to not contribute to the scene by setting it to "--".  Of course you can also set it to work as a front fill flash or full additional flash (with lower power, of course), as well.



Really????  I feel really stupid right now.
This lighting/flash stuff is the part of photography that IS NOT easy to pick up.  There's just SOOO much to it.
I'm just not used to it yet.  I know the settings that you're talking about, because I've somehow messed with them on my camera before, but I didn't know what it was, and I cannot always tell what the hell is firing and what's NOT firing.:blushing:
I know I'll learn this because I'm a fast learner, but I don't have it down yet.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 17, 2008)

What, you mean that you cannot instantly memorize 600-700 page documents by glancing at them for 1 second per page?  I'm so disappointed in you!  (LOL!)

Yeah, there is a lot to learn and it is often the small things that make a difference.  Don't worry, we're all in the same boat and as far as I am concerned, I learn a lot of new things everyday!

My issue now is that there is so much info, that as I learn new things, I forget about the old things... so I review a lot.

That's why last night I was using CLS and not my wireless triggers... just to do a little revision.


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 17, 2008)

My thing is, manuals give me tornado brain, as I've stated before.  ESPECIALLY Nikon manuals.  I am a visual, hands-on learner.  When I got my flash, I slapped it on my camera, turned to my husband and said, "SMILE!"...flash did not fire.
I was like, "What the holy hell...?"
So, I grabbed the manual I printed out (my friend couldn't locate the manual for the flash, so I got it with no manual), and...instant tornado brain.  My husband found a you tube video on how to set up the SB600 in remote for the D80.  Well, I have a D300, but I was able to find the same settings, so I got it working in remote mode.
YAY.
But damn that pop up flash firing.  My dog had "green/blue eye bulb" in almost every shot, and my frustration grew.  I tried looking in my manual (tornado brain), I tried searching online, I tried asking people.  I couldn't find ANYTHING that helped me learn to get it to work ON my camera.

Oh, and don't try changing ANYTHING on your flash when your wide angle reflector thingy is down on it.  Won't happen.  See where I'm at with this flash stuff??
My problem was:  I kept thinking my changes had to be made in MY CAMERA.  So, for whatever reason, it didn't occur to me that I had to change modes on my FLASH.  D'oh and DUH.
FINALLY a friend asked me, "Well, what mode is your FLASH in?"
And the bells went off and I grabbed my flash manual, and I FORCED myself to find the VERY simple answer I was looking for.
I got it on TTL, slapped it back on my camera, locked it in place, BAM.  My flash fired.

Now I'm afraid to put it into remote mode ever again.  ALL I needed to know how to do was how to change modes on my flash.  But I'm POSITIVE, I'll have to look that info up AGAIN when I want to change modes.

I'm exhausted.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 17, 2008)

Chewbecca said:


> I'm exhausted.


 If it's any consolation, I have to go through the mental gymnastics when I put the flash ON the camera.     Off camera is a breeze (for me), heck, a lot of times I just hand hold the flash rather than putting it on the hot shoe.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 17, 2008)

Chewbecca said:


> I think it's good to save for an SB600.  I got lucky when I bought mine.  My friend upgraded to an SB800, after only have her SB600 for a month, sold me that, a softbox and umbrella for $125.
> 
> Now...for the SB600...I am NO lighting expert AT ALL.  I am very new to the whole "off camera flash" thing.  What I dislike about the SB600 is the fact that, in remote mode, the pop-up is commander, which means it fires.  If taking pictures up close of your subject, you'll want to do something to soften/bounce that pop-up because you'll get flash eye if you don't.
> You can get one of these.
> ...




yes... Jerry is right Chewy... you can disable the onboard flash in the commander set up..


----------



## Kryg (Nov 17, 2008)

Define a proven reliable source.  I posted a couple of sites that had a deal on the flash.  When I was shopping for the flash  back in May I just did a google search and an Amazon.com search, which is generally how I find all the deal I get. 

New World vidoe direct is a Paypal verified site
Top choice has has a privicy policy in place and 
*WEBSITE:* www.topchoicedigital.com*STATUS:*  McAfee Secure CERTIFICATION 17-NOV-2008  This site is tested and certified daily to pass the McAfee Secure Security Scan. To help address concerns about possible hacker access to your confidential data, and the safety of visiting this site, the "live" McAfee Secure mark appears only when this site passes the daily McAfee Secure tests.

http://www.topchoicedigital.com/view...9406&l=Froogle
http://www.newworldvideodirect.com/p...&refid=froogle


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 17, 2008)

Kryg said:


> Define a proven reliable source.  I posted a couple of sites that had a deal on the flash.  When I was shopping for the flash  back in May I just did a google search and an Amazon.com search, which is generally how I find all the deal I get.
> 
> New World vidoe direct is a Paypal verified site
> Top choice has has a privicy policy in place and
> ...



Do a google store review on those sites you posted.
I'm curious to know what a bunch of customer reviews say about the place before I buy from it.
Reputable stores are stores such as B&H, Adorama, Ritz, Amazon, and I know there are others that are slipping my mind.
Just because a site is "hacker free", doesn't mean that the business is going to do right by the customer when they sell them a product.
I'm not saying this is the case for the sites you posted links to, but I'm willing to bet I'll be surprised if I do a google search and find out those are reputable stores with happy customers.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 20, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> yes... Jerry is right Chewy... you can disable the onboard flash in the commander set up..



Yeah... that's awesome.  I did not know that. Thanks Jerry.


----------

